# Đầm ngủ Lụa xẻ tà Cực phẩm phối ren cao cấp – L136 đen



## vothaidat (15 Tháng tám 2021)

Giá: 240.000₫​✪  Kiểu dáng: Đầm ngủ phối ren xẻ tà
✪  Màu sắc: Đen – Đỏ – Trắng
✪  Freesize < 55kg tùy chiều cao
✪  Hotline/Zalo: 0793 771 624
Đầm ngủ Lụa xẻ tà Cực phẩm phối ren cao cấp - L136 đen 
Danh mục: Đầm ngủ sexy, Hot Nhất
Mô tả
Đầm ngủ Lụa xẻ tà Cực phẩm phối ren cao cấp

Mã sản phẩm: L136 – đen

*Chính sách khi mua hàng của Sexy Miu:*

✪ Thời gian chuẩn bị hàng: Hàng có sẵn, thời gian chuẩn bị tối ưu nhất, linh hoạt giao hàng nhanh nội thành HCM nếu khách hàng có nhu cầu gấp

✪ Nhận hàng thanh toán – Được kiểm tra hàng thoải mái

✪ Shop hỗ trợ đổi sang sản phẩm khác trong vòng 4 ngày kể từ khi nhận hàng nếu mẫu bị lỗi hoặc khách mặc không vừa, quá 4 ngày shop không hỗ trợ, khách hàng vui lòng thông cảm ạ.

✪ Nếu có bất kì khiếu nại cần Shop hỗ trợ về sản phẩm, khi mở sản phẩm khách hàng vui lòng quay lại video quá trình mở sản phẩm để được đảm bảo 100% đổi lại sản phẩm mới nếu Shop giao bị lỗi hoặc thiếu

✪ Nhận hàng có vấn đề gì nhắn shop để được nhân viên shop hỗ trợ

*Hướng dẫn giặt ủi* :
✪ Với những sản phẩm chất liệu lụa, ren, có phụ kiện không nên giặt sản phẩm cùng với các sản phẩm cầu kì khác như: Có móc, có khóa cứng, có nhiều họa tiết …. sẽ làm ảnh hưởng đến chất liệu sản phẩm. (Sản phẩm lụa, ren và lưới hoặc vải mềm mỏng nên giặt bằng tay, nếu giặt máy vui lòng bỏ vào túi lưới để tránh làm hư sợi vải cũng như form dáng của sản phẩm)

_*Hình ảnh chi tiết mẫu Đầm ngủ Lụa xẻ tà Cực phẩm phối ren:*_







Đầm ngủ Lụa xẻ tà Cực phẩm phối ren cao cấp


----------



## hutechgroup (7 Tháng chín 2021)

táng suốt đêm


----------



## Thuy Tram (29 Tháng chín 2021)

Dep quá


----------

